# Berechnungen in Access 2007



## starbug (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage. Kann man in Access Berechnungen, ähnlich
wie in Excel durchführen. Also wenn ich in einer Tabelle z.B. drei Spalten
habe und möchte in einer vierten Spalte die Gesamtsumme haben,
kann man dann sowas wie =Spalte1+Spalte2...usw, wie in Excel schreiben?


----------



## tombe (4. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst entweder den Inhalt der entsprechenden Felder addieren und das Ergebnis einem weiteren Feld zuweisen oder du machst es direkt bei der SQL-Abfrage.


----------



## starbug (4. Oktober 2011)

hmmm.

und wo kann ich das machen? In der Entwurfsansicht?


----------



## tombe (4. Oktober 2011)

Für welche der genannten Möglichkeiten hast du dich jetzt entschieden?

Wenn du z.B. ein Textfeld in der Form hast, dann natürlich in der Entwurfsansicht. Dort gibst du dann bei "Steuerelementinhalt" an:


```
=[feldname1]+[feldname2]+[feldname3]
```


----------



## starbug (4. Oktober 2011)

Aso, so meinst du das aber ich meinte eine direkte Berechnung
in einer Tabellenzeile. Du hast mir ja gesagt das ich diese 
Berechnung als eine Eigenschaft von "Steuerelemntinhalt" 
machen muss. Das geht doch so aber nur in einem Formularfeld oder?


----------



## tombe (5. Oktober 2011)

Wie soll bei dir die Berechnung aussehen und direkt in einer Tabellenzeile heißt was?


----------

